# DirecTV TiVo Model THR22 Available 11/3/2011 (According to Retention Rep)



## cousintim (Oct 13, 2011)

The Retention rep read from his system notes that the DirecTV TiVo Model THR22 would be available starting 11/3/2011.

Neither the hardware costs nor the monthly fees have been finalized. There were ranges posted in his notes, so that it seems that they will vary based customer type, tenure and value.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Will believe it when I see it. We've had so many of these sorts of prognostications come and go I've lost track of them all. Let's hope you're right.


----------



## MamaKAS (Jul 28, 2004)

Are you sure he didn't just say November 3rd?

Cause 11/3/12 is probably more accurate.


----------



## RMBittner (Aug 19, 2003)

Ever the hopeful optimist, I will dutifully check the DirecTV Web site on November 3 to see if this one actually -- finally! -- pans out. But I've been doing that every day since September 1 anyway. . .

Bob


----------



## 230 (Nov 3, 1999)

Whenever it's released, I'm going to wait and let others be the guinea pigs before I decide to dip my toe in the water. Unlike the 10-250 release, when I was high on the list for the first shipment.


----------



## RMBittner (Aug 19, 2003)

EJ said:


> Whenever it's released, I'm going to wait and let others be the guinea pigs before I decide to dip my toe in the water. Unlike the 10-250 release, when I was high on the list for the first shipment.


That's a great point. As eager as I am to finally switch from cable to DirecTV, I _am_ a little concerned about being among the first users to actually jump on-board.

That said, I was kind of in the same situation with TiVo when I was one of the early adopters of the first-gen S3. And everything went fine. (Even my cable company knew what a CableCARD was. . .)

Bob


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

They are trying to wait until the NFL Season Ticket promotion ends so we don't double-dip with a new receiver model and a nice programming incentive package. I'm going to be a guinea pig, and I'll make a full report as soon as possible. I've done it with every model already except the Premiere. My Series 1 from July 1999 is still in service in a spare bedroom.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

dcstager said:


> They are trying to wait until the NFL Season Ticket promotion ends so we don't double-dip with a new receiver model and a nice programming incentive package. I'm going to be a guinea pig, and I'll make a full report as soon as possible. I've done it with every model already except the Premiere. My Series 1 from July 1999 is still in service in a spare bedroom.


Do you have grandfathered lifetime on that S1, or are you talking about a DirecTiVo?


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

It's just stand-alone Tivo with lifetime. My next-door neighbor who I hooked into this long ago has a Series 1 Directivo that he purchased lifetime service on -- it's still going but with just one tuner working. I'm pretty sure the Directivo lifetime service is worthless. Or is it?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

dcstager said:


> It's just stand-alone Tivo with lifetime. My next-door neighbor who I hooked into this long ago has a Series 1 Directivo that he purchased lifetime service on -- it's still going but with just one tuner working. I'm pretty sure the Directivo lifetime service is worthless. Or is it?


He might be able to get the other tuner working again with a power supply repair.

I don't really know anything about DirecTiVo billing, as to who gets paid for what and what you get for what you pay to who, so I have no idea of the worth, if any, of lifetime TiVo on a DirecTiVo. I assume that's just lifetime on the TiVo part and the DirecTV part still involves monthly payments.

Did you buy lifetime for yours on or before Januuary 20, 2000?

If you did, you can do a one-time only free transfer of that lifetime to another TiVo.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

unitron said:


> Did you buy lifetime for yours on or before Januuary 20, 2000?
> 
> If you did, you can do a one-time only free transfer of that lifetime to another TiVo.


The original activation date listed on Tivo.com is 7/29/1999. Tivo will transfer it, but not for free.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

dcstager said:


> The original activation date listed on Tivo.com is 7/29/1999. Tivo will transfer it, but not for free.


Is that the original activation date of the TiVo itself, or of the lifetime subscription?

A lifetime subscription purchased on or before January 20, 2000 is eligible for a one-time transfer, no fee involved.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

It's original activation and lifetime date. It has a plain black front with no "eye" thing like most series 1's have. Although I'm not using them, I still have the original twin 15 gb drives that came with it. Tivo won't honor the old promise.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

dcstager said:


> It's original activation and lifetime date. It has a plain black front with no "eye" thing like most series 1's have. Although I'm not using them, I still have the original twin 15 gb drives that came with it. Tivo won't honor the old promise.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=290723

Scroll down a ways and you'll find this

# Grandfather transfer: The one-time "Grandfather transfer" (for people who purchased Product Lifetime on or before January 21, 2000 [as in, more than six years ago], and who have not already used their one-time transfer) is still allowed and will also be honored for future hardware releases from TiVo, such as the Series3. If you have any trouble when you call, please mention KDB code 09-07-04 to the agent.

It's possible that they won't honor it on Premieres that weren't purchased at full price (i.e., the ones that were cheaper because there was a 2 year, $19.99 per month commitment as part of the deal).


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

I'm still planning on getting the Directv Tivo if it ever happens, but I have a quick question for the Directv experts. The new unit uses the single wire multi-switch - which I actually need because my house is pre-wired with just one coax connection at each outlet area. However, I have an old Sony DTV receiver. It dates from the time when there was just the three satellites and oval dishes. Is the old receiver going to work with the single wire multi-switch? It only has one satellite input. Is there some adapter needed or is my old receiver obsolete for SWM setups?


----------



## djp (Feb 23, 2003)

dcstager said:


> I'm still planning on getting the Directv Tivo if it ever happens, but I have a quick question for the Directv experts. The new unit uses the single wire multi-switch - which I actually need because my house is pre-wired with just one coax connection at each outlet area. However, I have an old Sony DTV receiver. It dates from the time when there was just the three satellites and oval dishes. Is the old receiver going to work with the single wire multi-switch? It only has one satellite input. Is there some adapter needed or is my old receiver obsolete for SWM setups?


DirecTV SWM multi-switches have a small number (like 3 or 4) of "legacy" ports, for just this reason. Each legacy port is the equivalent of a single port on the 4xN switches.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

djp said:


> DirecTV SWM multi-switches have a small number (like 3 or 4) of "legacy" ports, for just this reason. Each legacy port is the equivalent of a single port on the 4xN switches.


That's great. My Series 1 can keep living on without basic cable! My old receiver has a serial port that the old Tivo controls perfectly.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It's not quite that simple. There is a dish with an integrated SWM and no legacy ports. But if you are keeping the TiVo they can give you a regular dish and separate SWM which does have legacy ports.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

stevel said:


> It's not quite that simple. There is a dish with an integrated SWM and no legacy ports. But if you are keeping the TiVo they can give you a regular dish and separate SWM which does have legacy ports.


How bad does the regular dish and separate SWM look?

This is really getting absurd. The thing should be out already. Time Warner Cable has become more reliable in the waiting period, so maybe it's pointless to even hassle it.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The nice thing about the integrated dish is that it is smaller than the 5-sat "Slimline" because it sees only three satellites (99, 101 and 103). Other than that there isn't a lot of difference, though with the separate SWM you have to find a place to mount the module and run the four input cables to it.


----------



## dshinnick (Jun 6, 2003)

I know it's still speculation, but any idea what type of antenna will be necessary when/if the new Directivo is released? I'm thinking of moving to Direct and will be getting a roof-top antenna for use in our motorhome. I'm looking at the Winegard Slimline:

TRAV'LER SK-3005 DIRECTV Slimline Mobile HD Satellite Antenna

It seems like it's their top of the line and works with all current DTV DVR's. Any guesses as to whether it's likely to work with the Directivo, or is there a chance that the new box may use some weird system and this antenna won't work with it?

thanks-

Dave


----------



## 230 (Nov 3, 1999)

You should be just fine.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

dshinnick said:


> I know it's still speculation, but any idea what type of antenna will be necessary when/if the new Directivo is released?


The new receiver does not handle over the air reception.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

dcstager said:


> The new receiver does not handle over the air reception.


It will likely support the AM21 off-air tuner accessory.


----------



## dshinnick (Jun 6, 2003)

That Winegard is not an OTA antenna.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The Winegard is a mobile satellite dish and should work fine. Indeed it is not an OTA antenna, but I don't think that was the question.


----------

